# Do all TiVo mini's come with Lifetime?



## AZTECF

Do all new mini's come with Lifetime service now?


----------



## buckyswider

today, yes. at least until Jan. 6. We'll have to wait and see what happens after that.


----------



## lessd

buckyswider said:


> today, yes. at least until Jan. 6. We'll have to wait and see what happens after that.


They don't come with Lifetime unless you purchase the Mini from TiVo itself, you must activate the Mini on the TiVo web sight, the cost for Lifetime is $0, and you will get an E-Mail with your Lifetime order of $0 so this $0 cost can be changed at any time by TiVo, and I heard that TiVo will charge you $50 to move a $0 Mini to another account, but I am not sure of that.


----------



## buckyswider

i bought 4. one from weakness, two from radio shack, and one used from amazon (used, and the seller was paying monthly). i activated all with lifetime without paying tivo.


----------



## lessd

buckyswider said:


> i bought 4. one from weakness, two from radio shack, and one used from amazon. i activated all with lifetime without paying tivo.


But you had to use the TiVo web sight !! to do the activation, they did not come activated.


----------



## buckyswider

Correct. i'm reading the OP's question as 'will I need to pay monthly or pay for lifetime service if I buy a mini today'. YMMV.


----------



## HarperVision

But you said:



lessd said:


> They don't come with Lifetime unless you purchase the Mini from TiVo itself, ...........


Which, as already stated, is completely incorrect.


----------



## Diana Collins

I think lessd was interpreting "comes with Lifetime" as "comes with with lifetime service activated" which is only true of units purchased direct from TiVo. This has always been the case for all TiVos...if purchased from TiVo they come pre-activated. If purchased elsewhere you have to activate them on the TiVo website.

However, at least until January 6th, every Mini added to your account is added with lifetime service for no charge, wherever purchased.


----------



## lessd

Diana Collins said:


> I think lessd was interpreting "comes with Lifetime" as "comes with with lifetime service activated" which is only true of units purchased direct from TiVo. This has always been the case for all TiVos...if purchased from TiVo they come pre-activated. If purchased elsewhere you have to activate them on the TiVo website.
> 
> However, at least until January 6th, every Mini added to your account is added with lifetime service for no charge, wherever purchased.


Thanks, as that is what I was trying to say, you can't purchase a Mini from say Amazon and just plug it in (and have it work) as you can with a TiVo purchased Mini.


----------



## KimHedrick

I have a Mini I purchased from Sam's Club to use when I move into my new home. I'm currently using my Roamio Plus as a stand-alone DVR. When I got this Mini I setup a temporary MoCA network to make sure the Mini worked properly and to activate it with TiVo. The status page on my account shows this info. for that Mini. 

"TiVo Mini Service Only, Product Lifetime, 30-day Money back guarantee period. You can only change your current plan."

Is this Mini properly activated?

The four Minis I purchased from TiVo show this info.

"TiVo Mini Bundle, Product Lifetime	This device already has Product Lifetime service
Future plans cannot be added."


----------



## Diana Collins

Yes you are all set. The text shown for the new Mini will change to be the same as the others once your 30 day refund option expires (you have 30 days to change your mind on any TiVo purchase).


----------



## KimHedrick

Thanks, Diana, I thought that was right but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Dan203

lessd said:


> Thanks, as that is what I was trying to say, you can't purchase a Mini from say Amazon and just plug it in (and have it work) as you can with a TiVo purchased Mini.


He didn't ask if it came pre-activated he asked if it came with lifetime, to which the answer was yes. You confused things with your semantics.

Honestly TiVo should just get rid of this whole "Lifetime" designation and make the Mini like the Stream, which I believe is listed as "no service required", or something like that, on your account. They're really confusing people by keeping the "Lifetime" moniker which is typically tied to the payment of a fee.


----------



## Diana Collins

Dan203 said:


> ...Honestly TiVo should just get rid of this whole "Lifetime" designation and make the Mini like the Stream, which I believe is listed as "no service required", or something like that, on your account. They're really confusing people by keeping the "Lifetime" moniker which is typically tied to the payment of a fee.


No argument, but remember that the elimination of service fees for the Mini isn't officially permanent. After January they could reinstate the service requirement, and it is easier to tell a customer that they are going to get something for free that they thought they'd have to purchase than to tell them they have to purchase something they thought was included.


----------



## lessd

Dan203 said:


> He didn't ask if it came pre-activated he asked if it came with lifetime, to which the answer was yes. You confused things with your semantics.


Purchase a Mini from say Amazon as a gift and the owner does not get to activation until after January 7th, they "*may*" be charged the $150 lifetime charge. The Mini does *NOT* come with Lifetime unless purchased from TiVo itself. Just because the activation cost $0 does not mean the Mini is ready to use until you activate it.


----------



## Dan203

Perhaps better wording of your reply would have been better suited then.

Something like...

They don't come with lifetime, but lifetime is currently free. So as long as the Mini is activated before 1/6/15 it will receive a free lifetime subscription. Minis purchased from TiVo come pre-activated so they have lifetime from the moment you receive them. Minis purchased elsewhere would need to be activated to insure they get the free lifetime.

Since this is still a lifetime sub it means it's transferable, so if you were buying one as a gift you didn't plan to give until after 1/6/15 I'd recommend activating it now using your account. You can then transfer it to the new owner once it's given.


----------



## lessd

Dan203 said:


> Perhaps better wording of your reply would have been better suited then.
> 
> Something like...
> 
> They don't come with lifetime, but lifetime is currently free. So as long as the Mini is activated before 1/6/15 it will receive a free lifetime subscription. Minis purchased from TiVo come pre-activated so they have lifetime from the moment you receive them. Minis purchased elsewhere would need to be activated to insure they get the free lifetime.
> 
> Since this is still a lifetime sub it means it's transferable, so if you were buying one as a gift you didn't plan to give until after 1/6/15 I'd recommend activating it now using your account. You can then transfer it to the new owner once it's given.


*Well stated !!*:up:

Thanks

I thought TiVo was charging $50 to move a free Lifetime Mini from one account to another, am I incorrect ?


----------



## bradleys

lessd said:


> *Well stated !!*:up:
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I thought TiVo was charging $50 to move a free Lifetime Mini from one account to another, am I incorrect ?


No, the transfer is free...

If you currently have a Mini that was purchased at the original lower base price and opted for the monthly service fee - converting that to lifetime is a $50 charge.


----------



## HarperVision

bradleys said:


> No, the transfer is free... If you currently have a Mini that was purchased at the original lower base price and opted for the monthly service fee - converting that to lifetime is a $50 charge.


Unless you just cancel it, wait a day or so and reactivate it for free.


----------



## mjkaza

HarperVision said:


> Unless you just cancel it, wait a day or so and reactivate it for free.


Today I was told by a TiVo CSR that my only option to get lifetime service on my 6 month old Mini was to pay the $149. She said the $50 fee to transfer from month-to-month to lifetime was not accurate and that deactivating and reactivating the Mini will not result in free lifetime service (but would result in getting hit with a $25 early termination fee). This appears to directly contradict what I've been reading here... or am I missing something? I'd like to avoid spending any money only to end up in the exact same place.


----------



## tarheelblue32

mjkaza said:


> Today I was told by a TiVo CSR that my only option to get lifetime service on my 6 month old Mini was to pay the $149. She said the $50 fee to transfer from month-to-month to lifetime was not accurate and that deactivating and reactivating the Mini will not result in free lifetime service (but would result in getting hit with a $25 early termination fee). This appears to directly contradict what I've been reading here... or am I missing something? I'd like to avoid spending any money only to end up in the exact same place.


You're not missing anything. The CSR is either simply mistaken or is just flat out lying to you. You can cancel service, pay the $25 cancellation fee, then reactivate with lifetime service online for free.

If you're too scared to try that, you can keep calling back until you get a CSR that will give you the $50 lifetime. Eventually someone will if you threaten to cancel.


----------



## igirl

Dan203 said:


> Perhaps better wording of your reply would have been better suited then.
> 
> Something like...
> 
> They don't come with lifetime, but lifetime is currently free. So as long as the Mini is activated before 1/6/15 it will receive a free lifetime subscription. Minis purchased from TiVo come pre-activated so they have lifetime from the moment you receive them. Minis purchased elsewhere would need to be activated to insure they get the free lifetime.
> 
> Since this is still a lifetime sub it means it's transferable, so if you were buying one as a gift you didn't plan to give until after 1/6/15 I'd recommend activating it now using your account. You can then transfer it to the new owner once it's given.


Thanks this clarifies it - so much discussion and confusion!


----------



## lessd

igirl said:


> Thanks this clarifies it - so much discussion and confusion!


The post title is what is confusion, normally *comes with *means when you get the item it comes with the option, IE your car comes with 19" wheels, you don't expect to get your car with 15" wheels, bring the car to a place that will mount the 19" wheels for free.


----------



## Dan203

Yeah TiVo confused the situation by maintaining the whole lifetime sub thing. I'm guessing that they're doing it this way because it allows them to count Mini users as "subs" for their share holders. Maybe after 1/6/15 they will drop that completely and make new Minis a standalone box with no subscription. That way they can get rid of the subscription on a new SKU without having to retroactively apply it to the old SKU and cause a potential big drop in their subscriber numbers.


----------



## lessd

Dan203 said:


> Yeah TiVo confused the situation by maintaining the whole lifetime sub thing. I'm guessing that they're doing it this way because it allows them to count Mini users as "subs" for their share holders. Maybe after 1/6/15 they will drop that completely and make new Minis a standalone box with no subscription. That way they can get rid of the subscription on a new SKU without having to retroactively apply it to the old SKU and cause a potential big drop in their subscriber numbers.


You would still have to link the Mini to your TiVo account somehow.


----------



## JWhites

lessd said:


> You would still have to link the Mini to your TiVo account somehow.


Maybe the same method they do with the stand alone Stream? One time purchase for the device, activate the TSN to the desired account, and off you go.


----------



## nooneuknow

lessd said:


> You would still have to link the Mini to your TiVo account somehow.


I'm sure TiVo could simply make that happen through what host DVR it is paired with, and that account.

I'm not saying it is a good way, or will happen, just that they could, theoretically, hand off account linking to the host DVR, already on account.


----------



## lessd

nooneuknow said:


> I'm sure TiVo could simply make that happen through what host DVR it is paired with, and that account.
> 
> I'm not saying it is a good way, or will happen, just that they could, theoretically, hand off account linking to the host DVR, already on account.


:up:
That a great idea, then you could sell the Mini to anybody without having to call TiVo to move the Mini from your account.


----------



## mln01

Okay, I know there's been a lot written in this thread already, but once more please, for the avoidance of doubt: 

Is it ...

(1) you can buy a used Mini from a private party that was month-to-month, then call and get a lifetime sub on it at $0, 

or ...

(2) does it need to be a new Mini, not previously activated?


----------



## buckyswider

I have done both (1) and (2). So yes, used/private OR new. Until at least Jan. 6th.


----------



## tarheelblue32

mln01 said:


> Okay, I know there's been a lot written in this thread already, but once more please, for the avoidance of doubt:
> 
> Is it ...
> 
> (1) you can buy a used Mini from a private party that was month-to-month, then call and get a lifetime sub on it at $0,
> 
> or ...
> 
> (2) does it need to be a new Mini, not previously activated?


Either should work. But I wouldn't call to activate it. The CSRs have seemed to be confused about the fact that all Minis can be activated (or re-activated) with lifetime service for free. Just activate service online and you should get the free lifetime.


----------



## Dan203

lessd said:


> :up:
> That a great idea, then you could sell the Mini to anybody without having to call TiVo to move the Mini from your account.


With the standalone Stream there is a way to unlink/deactivate it (can't remember the exact wording) on the website. It specifically says something like "only do this if you plan to transfer this device to someone else". I think the standalone Stream is the perfect template for how the Minis should work. It still needs to be on your account to function, but it's easily managed from the website and doesn't require you to go through the whole purchase service portion even if service is $0.


----------



## mln01

Thanks. Here's my experience. 

After replies to my question yesterday I bought a used Mini that had no current service contract. I got the TSN, went to the TiVo web site and clicked on the ACTIVATE A TIVO DEVICE link. I entered the TSN and clicked on Continue. That was it. The Mini then appeared in my Active Devices list with product lifetime service and I got a confirmation email showing PLS at $0.00. There was an on-screen message saying that the activation would be confirmed once I connect the Mini. (It should arrive later this week.)

Just now I checked my Active Devices list again. Instead of showing PLS for the Mini it now shows "30-day money back guarantee period, you can only change your current plan" and shows a Change this Current Plan button. When I click on that link I'm taken to the Change Your Current Payment Plan screen, offering only a $5.99 Monthly Service With No Commitment selection. But in another pane on that page it shows that my current plan is PLS. Strange.

I expect this will all sort itself out when the Mini next connects with the mother ship, or worst case at the end of my first 30 days. Stay tuned.


----------



## ninjagator

I just spoke to a CSR and they said that the Mini if bought through Amazon did not come with Lifetime. I asked him about if I bought it at Sams Club, They have it for $114.88, he did not know if lifetime would work if purchased there.

*How could their CSR not know??? Geeze.*

Update. I called back and this CSR said that as long as the Mini is over $99 then it qualifies. My order already shipped but he agreeded to send me a slider remote instead of a credit or a return/purchase from Same.


----------



## tatergator1

ninjagator said:


> I just spoke to a CSR and they said that the Mini if bought through Amazon did not come with Lifetime. I asked him about if I bought it at Sams Club, They have it for $114.88, he did not know if lifetime would work if purchased there.
> 
> *How could their CSR not know??? Geeze.*


It's likely semantics. Only Tivo units (any Tivo) purchased directly from Tivo will come with Lifetime activated and ready to go when you get the delivery. Units from 3rd-party retailers are the hardware only. After receiving, you to go to the Tivo website and buy Lifetime or sign up for another service plan. So, technically, a Roamio or Mini does not have Lifetime when you buy it from Amazon.

Effectively, with the current promotion, any unsubscribed Mini can get lifetime for free by registering it on the Tivo website. But only Mini's directly from Tivo come with lifetime service.


----------



## tarheelblue32

ninjagator said:


> I just spoke to a CSR and they said that the Mini if bought through Amazon did not come with Lifetime. I asked him about if I bought it at Sams Club, They have it for $114.88, he did not know if lifetime would work if purchased there.
> 
> *How could their CSR not know??? Geeze.*
> 
> Update. I called back and this CSR said that as long as the Mini is over $99 then it qualifies. My order already shipped but he agreeded to send me a slider remote instead of a credit or a return/purchase from Same.


Did you read the rest of this thread? You can activate lifetime service for free on any Mini, no matter where you bought it, when you bought it, or how much you paid for it. It doesn't matter what the CSRs tell you.


----------



## ninjagator

tatergator1 Really...??? Same thing.

tarheelblue32 I did but I like to verify with the source and that is Tivo. 

Either way I get it all on Wednesday and the slide remote on Friday. Too psyched.


----------



## tarheelblue32

ninjagator said:


> tarheelblue32 I did but I like to verify with the source and that is Tivo.


And they gave you bad information.


----------



## ninjagator

tarheelblue32 said:


> And they gave you bad information.


Very true. But they also gave me a slide remote. No one is correct all the time. I certainly am not.

I for one am so glad to be back to Tivo. I got sick of the poor excuse for a Directv DVR and the X1 was just as bad. The X1 actually deletes my recorded shows after 3 days. Which means if you dont watch them quick you have to wait a week for them to show up OnDemand. To think I got the first Directivo off the truck at best buy The Sony Sat T60 and then spent $1k for the "HD" Direct tivo. So glad to be back.


----------



## mln01

Well, USPS took nine days to get my two-day Priority Mail package to me, but the new-to-me Mini is installed and working fine. I now have a POE filter and an upgraded, 3GHz splitter installed, but the MoCA worked fine even for the couple of days I had it hooked up without the filter and using an older 5-1000MHz splitter. The account info still shows it being in the 30-day money-back guarantee period but I expect that will clear up next month.


----------



## tarheelblue32

mln01 said:


> ...3GHz splitter installed...


Some people around here might yell at you for that.


----------



## nooneuknow

tarheelblue32 said:


> Some people around here might yell at you for that.


Only if somebody intentionally using 3GHz splitters reports issues, and even then it would only be suggestions and information, with some reasons why it could be a problem (or part of one). There would be no yelling involved (I guess some consider providing education, information, and sharing facts to be "yelling")...

Now, OTOH, should somebody come in and state "You *need* 3GHz splitters, because MoCA operates at higher frequencies than 1GHz", there might be something the person who posted that may consider being yelled at, if they have thin skin. Only the MoCA misinformed/uninformed lead the way in spreading such misinformation.

If somebody came in and stated *not using* 3GHz splitters would be a problem for all (or implied so), or stated that using 3GHz splitters is some magic bullet for all (or implied so), there might be some "yelling" involved.

The technical details, for those who want to read-up:


Spoiler



The MoCA uninitiated, and/or those who don't bother to take a few minutes to find that MoCA was engineered to work with 860MHz splitters, by means of "powering-through" obstacles, operating at a much greater power level (greater +dB level than CATV/OTA/Satellite normal operating ranges), tend to pass out flawed advice, based on flawed assumptions, resulting in people thinking the "expert advice" must mean they need to buy all new splitters, and replace anything with a rating less than the top-end of MoCA spectrum.

It is utterly wrong, when a whole technology is built to "work with what you already have" (within reason, like having quality splitters and quality coax), only to have its potential time and money saving factors obliterated, by some uninformed/misinformed folk, saying it requires things it does not, or that its performance will be somehow improved, by giving it 3GHz splitters.

There comes a point where any attenuation caused by a splitter's "rating", and the efficacy of any port isolation ratings, are rendered moot, by simply raising the dB the RF is transmitted at. It is not too much different than wireless RF (WiFi) from an AP, being obstructed by a wall, and then that wall being overcome by replacing the AP with one that transmits at higher power (or by increasing the transmitting power higher, as some APs allow). It is a lot cheaper and faster to change/adjust the AP transmit power, than it is to tear out that wall, and replace it with one made of different materials, less likely to weaken the signal.

There have been a few (now discontinued) MoCA kits that didn't perform well without >2GHz splitters. They deserved to be discontinued, as they ruined some of MoCA's best qualities, regardless of them working, so long as you replaced all your splitters to accommodate them.

I've seen only a few posts, where it was reported that somebody "fixed" their MoCA issues with 3GHz splitters (or by using other kludges, like diplexers). In almost every case, I could see other causes for their problems, where they could have fixed the root of the problem. But, once somebody feels they have "fixed" something, it's hard to convince them that they only kludged it, stop them from preaching how 3GHz splitters are a must have, or stop them from suggesting 3GHz splitters to every person with a MoCA problem (or to those who are about to set up MoCA for their first time). There's a lot of one-size-does-not-fit-all and YMMV factors to MoCA. The one thing that MoCA set out to do, right from day one, was to avoid everybody from having to install new coax and/or splitters, just to use MoCA.

All these "MoCA-enabled/enabling/enhanced" splitters on the market are snake oil products, looking to lighten the wallets of the uninformed. If we wanted an ethernet-over-coax standard, that required special splitters, one existed prior to MoCA. It was called HomePNA (the coax variant). Splitter makers are hoping to cash in on misinformation that MoCA doesn't work, or work as good, over "regular/normal" splitters.

I may preach on the subject matter, and am passionate about it. Guilty as changed. But, who doesn't want to yell, when they keep seeing uninformed folk propagating false information?

Satellite splitters may seem like a no-brainer, when you have them around already, or see how cheap you can buy a 3GHz DirecTV splitter for. But, they can (not just in theory) cause just as many issues, as some hope to avoid. Unless it is something as benign as a wall-plate barrel (a TRUE passive), it is best to avoid components made for satellite, for CATV use. They are made under different specs, and have different ratings for things like port isolation, which were tweaked for satellite TV. There are a great many more ratings to a splitter, than just how many GHz it is "rated" for. Some of them are not optimal for CATV alone, and can be even less optimal for CATV+MoCA.

Do what you will, or won't in your own home. I don't care what you use in your own home. That all changes if/when you ask for help, or if I see advice being given, that has potential to do more harm, than help (or cause unwarranted time and money spent on things that need not be done, or things that need not be replaced).

Consider this a PSA. I've said what I have to say. The MoCA standard and specifications back me up, as do the specs on most splitters out there (especially those made for satellite TV applications).


----------



## Pacomartin

Dan203 said:


> Yeah TiVo confused the situation by maintaining the whole lifetime sub thing.


It is possible they were trying to keep a common terminology with the devices used by the Cable Companies. RCN says that TiVo placed a restriction on their mini's so that we *cannot* purchase and activate a mini. RCN engineer says it is a restriction placed by TiVo.

If you get a Premier Q (4 tuner 1/2 terabyte machine) for $25/mo fee then mini's are $5 a month for the first one and $10 a month for the second.

If you get T6 (which is the RCN name for the 6 tuner 1 terabyte machine) for $40/mo fee then the mini fee is $5/month apiece.


----------



## Arcady

Sounds like a great reason to buy your own equipment and tell RCN to stuff it.


----------



## tatergator1

Pacomartin said:


> It is possible they were trying to keep a common terminology with the devices used by the Cable Companies. RCN says that TiVo placed a restriction on their mini's so that we *cannot* purchase and activate a mini. RCN engineer says it is a restriction placed by TiVo.


The reason you can't marry purchased equipment with leased is that the Tivo software is set up to only authorize interoperability between devices on the same Tivo.com account. With leased units, Tivo treats those as a separate category and creates Tivo accounts for leased units. The issue is that there is no way to add a purchased Mini to a Tivo.com account for leased units.

RCN can "blame" Tivo for the problem, which is technically true, but RCN also wants to force the subscriber to lease the equipment.


----------



## Dan203

I think some of TiVos MSO partners do allow leased units to be moved to a users account so they can pair them with retail equipment. So if RCN prevents it then it's their choice not TiVo's.


----------



## fishboy

I canceled my TiVo mini service yesterday. Today if I try to reactivate it only gives me options for 5.99 monthly or 149.99 lifetime. Is there something else I need to do to get the $0 lifetime service?


----------



## Pacomartin

Dan203 said:


> So if RCN prevents it then it's their choice not TiVo's.


I never blame the employees who tell me this kind of BS. I always figure there is a corporate lawyer who makes a quarter million a year whose whole job is to figure out ways to blame someone else for everything.



President Clinton said:


> "It depends on what the meaning of the word 'is' is. If the--if he--if 'is' means is and never has been, that is not--that is one thing. If it means there is none, that was a completely true statement....Now, if someone had asked me on that day, are you having any kind of sexual relations with Ms. Lewinsky, that is, asked me a question in the present tense, I would have said no. And it would have been completely true."


I suppose he naturally interpreted the question to mean, "Is Monica Lewinsky under the table at this very moment?".


----------



## fishboy

fishboy said:


> I canceled my TiVo mini service yesterday. Today if I try to reactivate it only gives me options for 5.99 monthly or 149.99 lifetime. Is there something else I need to do to get the $0 lifetime service?


Okay, I went back and instead of choosing to "REACTIVE" my TiVo Mini, I chose "ACTIVATE A TIVO" from the main page (was signed in) and had to enter the TiVo Mini serial number. It said it activated my account (a little scary since I wasn't sure how and if it started me back on my 5.99/month account). Then I got an email saying that my Lifetime service was activated at $0 and that next time my TiVo Mini connected to TiVo the service could update on my device to Lifetime. I connected the TiVo Mini to TiVo. It seems to have updated to "Lifetime" service in my settings, but so far I can't watch any Shows on My Shows or Live TV. In my online Account is shows, "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours." So, I'll wait and see if it all goes through. Crossing my fingers hoping it syncs up and works like it's supposed to within the next 24 hours. I'll report back, but this experience seems little different than others. Anyone else have any comments to share?


----------



## tarheelblue32

fishboy said:


> I connected the TiVo Mini to TiVo. It seems to have updated to "Lifetime" service in my settings, but so far I can't watch any Shows on My Shows or Live TV.


Force a connection to the TiVo servers on the Mini and on the host DVR and then restart both. That should fix it.


----------



## fishboy

tarheelblue32 said:


> Force a connection to the TiVo servers on the Mini and on the host DVR and then restart both. That should fix it.


That fixed it. Thanks!


----------



## dr_mal

Fishboy - when you cancelled your service, did it take affect right away? My cancellation e-mail says the service will be cancelled on January 18th - this makes me nervous for obvious January 6-related reasons


----------



## fishboy

dr_mal said:


> Fishboy - when you cancelled your service, did it take affect right away? My cancellation e-mail says the service will be cancelled on January 18th - this makes me nervous for obvious January 6-related reasons


No. It finished out the time I had paid for, but you may be able to tell them to cancel immediately. They asked me what I was planning to do with the mini... Sell it, give it as a gift to a family member, or just stop using it. If you plan to sell it (hypothetically), they must have a way to cancel immediately.


----------



## dr_mal

*phew* TiVo's updated their site to reflect the rumored May 4, 2015 end date: https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini

Looks like I should be good to add (rather than reactivate) on the 19th.


----------



## RegBarc

I bought my Mini off of Amazon on Monday. Activated it and, sure enough, free lifetime. Not bad for $139 including the cost of the device.

So, at the very least, Minis purchase from Amazon have the free lifetime. You definitely don't have to buy it from Tivo directly.


----------



## Jeeters

RegBarc said:


> So, at the very least, Minis purchase from Amazon have the free lifetime. You definitely don't have to buy it from Tivo directly.


I bought mine at a local Best Buy a few weeks ago. Also got free Lifetime on it.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Jeeters said:


> I bought mine at a local Best Buy a few weeks ago. Also got free Lifetime on it.


They all get free lifetime. I don't know why people keep questioning this when it has been confirmed time and time again.


----------



## Arcady

tarheelblue32 said:


> They all get free lifetime. I don't know why people keep questioning this when it has been confirmed time and time again.


If the TiVo CSR's hadn't caused doubt by saying you had to buy it from TiVo, this wouldn't be an issue.

As long as the Mini isn't already active with a non-lifetime account, it will automatically activate with lifetime. It doesn't matter where you bought it or when you bought it.


----------



## wmhjr

I just ordered 2 minis on Jan 5th. I called Tivo directly to ask about the Amazon question. I was told at that time that any new mini had to be activated by Jan 6th to get free lifetime. They said the promotion was set to expire for everyone - including if you bought directly from Tivo - on the 6th. Since it was after 5pm on the 5th, there was no way I'd have received it from Amazon on the 6th to activate it, which forced me to pay the higher price and order from Tivo. As it turned out, they offered to throw in a free slide pro remote, which effectively made it an even deal anyway. 

However, this is one of the reasons why it gets a bit vague. They can remove the "free lifetime" deal at any time.


----------



## tarheelblue32

wmhjr said:


> I just ordered 2 minis on Jan 5th. I called Tivo directly to ask about the Amazon question. I was told at that time that any new mini had to be activated by Jan 6th to get free lifetime. They said the promotion was set to expire for everyone - including if you bought directly from Tivo - on the 6th. Since it was after 5pm on the 5th, there was no way I'd have received it from Amazon on the 6th to activate it, which forced me to pay the higher price and order from Tivo. As it turned out, they offered to throw in a free slide pro remote, which effectively made it an even deal anyway.
> 
> However, this is one of the reasons why it gets a bit vague. They can remove the "free lifetime" deal at any time.


True, they could remove it at any time, but I have a feeling they won't. I certainly can understand why you would order from TiVo with the potential deadline looming. If I had been in that situation, I would have done the same thing.

But now we know it wasn't a real deadline, and they have pushed the new "deadline" out to May 4. I don't think that will be a real deadline either. It is likely just a marketing ploy, "Hurry, buy now! This is a limited time offer and won't last long."


----------



## lessd

tarheelblue32 said:


> True, they could remove it at any time, but I have a feeling they won't. I certainly can understand why you would order from TiVo with the potential deadline looming. If I had been in that situation, I would have done the same thing.
> 
> But now we know it wasn't a real deadline, and they have pushed the new "deadline" out to May 4. I don't think that will be a real deadline either. It is likely just a marketing ploy, "Hurry, buy now! This is a limited time offer and won't last long."


If TiVo went back to $150 Mini lifetime cost than the price of the Mini would have to go back to $99, and you would have the same problem in reverse as TiVo had when it went to free lifetime, many of us purchased a Mini for 80 something $ and got free lifetime, what would happen if you paid $140 and after found out you had to pay another $150 to get lifetime. IMHO the A92 model Mini will stay with free Lifetime, if TiVo introduces a new Mini model, they can price it how they want. (and will most likely stop selling the A92 Mini)


----------



## Jeeters

tarheelblue32 said:


> They all get free lifetime. I don't know why people keep questioning this when it has been confirmed time and time again.


Umm, I didn't question it. I bought one because I knew it had free lifetime.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Jeeters said:


> Umm, I didn't question it. I bought one because I knew it had free lifetime.


Sorry, that was my fault. Even though I technically responded to your post, I wasn't really trying to target my comment at you. I was trying to speak more generally. This topic just keeps coming up over and over again.


----------



## jmfreefly

RegBarc said:


> I bought my Mini off of Amazon on Monday. Activated it and, sure enough, free lifetime. Not bad for $139 including the cost of the device.
> 
> So, at the very least, Minis purchase from Amazon have the free lifetime. You definitely don't have to buy it from Tivo directly.


Thank goodness I jumped in and bought 4 mini's from Amazon when Tivo announced the original change to lifetime. They were hovering at $89 before they adjusted their price up. FINALLY I gambled and 'won'..


----------



## mln01

My experience today is very different, unfortunately.

I bought a used Mini from a craigslist seller. When I tried to activate it on my account I got a message that said "_The TiVo service number you entered has already been activated. If you think you may have entered an incorrect number, please try again or call Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486_."

I called and was told that since the Mini was still active on another account (i.e. the contract had not expired) the seller would need to call and cancel service. He did so late this afternoon. Once he texted me to confirm he'd cancelled I tried again to activate the Mini online but got the same message as before.

I called again tonight and the TiVo CSR said that the cancellation on the Mini will be effective Feb. 2, the date through which the seller had already paid. The CSR said I'd have to try again after that date. He went on to say that I'd have to pay for monthly service or pay for lifetime because this Mini was originally activated prior to the new Mini pricing being started last fall. When I told the CSR that I had already activated two other Minis that were also older (but for which service had already been cancelled by the prior owners) he said that must have been a glitch in the system and that he would report it so it could be corrected. (!!!)

I tried everything else I could think of (politely). I tried "TiVo customer since March 2000" (true). I tried "I'll just resell this one and buy another" (also true) but he wouldn't budge.

I could hear the CSR typing during the call and he gave me a case number so I don't know how much good it will do to try another CSR prior to Feb. 2 but I'll do it anyway. Failing a winning try at CSR roulette I'll next try to activate online Feb.3 and let you know what happens. Any suggestions are welcome of course.

On the bright side the seller today delivered the Mini with a Roamio IR/RF remote, "so I've got that goin' for me." (Apologies to Carl "The Groundskeeper" Spackler.)


----------



## Arcady

I would guess that on February 3rd you will be able to activate and get free lifetime.


----------



## tarheelblue32

mln01 said:


> I called again tonight and the TiVo CSR said that the cancellation on the Mini will be effective Feb. 2, the date through which the seller had already paid. The CSR said I'd have to try again after that date. He went on to say that I'd have to pay for monthly service or pay for lifetime because this Mini was originally activated prior to the new Mini pricing being started last fall.


The information the CSR gave you is likely incorrect. Once the Mini service runs out, you should be able to activate lifetime service on it for free. If you aren't able to get free lifetime service on it, you would be the first person, so be sure to report back.


----------



## fefe

I received a brand new Tivo Mini last Mar 2014 which is still sealed and has never been activated. If I activate it now, will I get the FREE Lifetime Service or not? Please reply.

Thanks


----------



## tarheelblue32

fefe said:


> I received a brand new Tivo Mini last Mar 2014 which is still sealed and has never been activated. If I activate it now, will I get the FREE Lifetime Service or not? Please reply.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can activate lifetime service on it for free.


----------



## fefe

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yes, you can activate lifetime service on it for free.


Are you 100% positive?

I should be able to activate this through my Tivo Account and not have to call and talk to CS rep - correct?

Thanks Again For Your Reply


----------



## tarheelblue32

fefe said:


> Are you 100% positive?


It's almost impossible to be 100% sure of anything, but I am 99.99% sure, based on my personal experience and the experience of others who have posted on this forum who have all been able to get the free lifetime service activated.



fefe said:


> I should be able to activate this through my Tivo Account and not have to call and talk to CS rep - correct?


Correct. In fact, I would avoid calling the CSRs at all costs. They seem to be confused and spread misinformation about this subject. Just activate lifetime service for free on the Mini online on your account and you should be fine.


----------



## fefe

tarheelblue32 said:


> It's almost impossible to be 100% sure of anything, but I am 99.99% sure, based on my personal experience and the experience of others who have posted on this forum who have all been able to get the free lifetime service activated.
> 
> Correct. In fact, I would avoid calling the CSRs at all costs. They seem to be confused and spread misinformation about this subject. Just activate lifetime service for free on the Mini online on your account and you should be fine.


Does anyone know why there are 2 different box designs? yellow and orange. Is the sw and hw the same? I have the orange boxed one


----------



## Dan203

Once the service on it is actually canceled then yes you'll be able to activate it with lifetime for free. Don't move it to your account before then. If you do then it may put you on the hook for a 1 year monthly commitment.


----------



## Dan203

fefe said:


> Does anyone know why there are 2 different box designs? yellow and orange. Is the sw and hw the same? I have the orange boxed one


The orange one is the older design from before the Roamio existed. The yellow one is the newer one. The hardware is exactly the same and the software will be upgraded to the newest version during the setup process.


----------



## falc122727

Just canceled service on my last Mini that I was paying monthly. Added it to my account the next day as a new device and it's now lifetime. All my Minis are now lifetime. Woo hoo!!


----------



## mln01

mln01 said:


> Failing a winning try at CSR roulette I'll next try to activate online Feb.3 and let you know what happens. Any suggestions are welcome of course.


Good news. I was able to activate the Craigslist Mini on my account last night with lifetime at no cost once the prior owner's paid service expired. No muss, no fuss. And after a few reboots of the Mini and my two 4-tuner Premieres the Mini can connect to and use either Premiere as its host. All good.


----------



## matt586

Hi All,
I am new to the Tivo world and I was looking to pick-up a Mini. I noticed a number of places have 1st gen Mini's for $115 right now (i.e. Walmart). Would it be reasonable to assume all of these would come with lifetime service? I won't be getting my Roamio for a few weeks still, but I figured I would pick-up a mini or two in advance if the price was right.

Thanks.


----------



## Arcady

All Minis at retail have free lifetime until May 4, 2015.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Arcady said:


> All Minis at retail have free lifetime until May 4, 2015.


Technically, lifetime service can be activated for free before May 4 on any Mini. But if you buy one and don't activate lifetime service on it before May 4, then you might not get it.


----------



## matt586

Thank you both. That is very helpful! I am sure I will activate before May 4th, so it sounds like I should be good to go.


----------



## passname22

Dan203 said:


> The orange one is the older design from before the Roamio existed. The yellow one is the newer one. The hardware is exactly the same and the software will be upgraded to the newest version during the setup process.


The hardware IS NOT exactly the same, they added RF wirlesss chip and their processsor chip is new and faster. It was redesigned. You will see improvement in speed. The V1 mini came out over 2yrs ago, it was time for update and they added faster chip. Do not mislead people like customer service folks saying it's the same. It has IMPROVED CHIP for faster speed.


----------



## HarperVision

passname22 said:


> The hardware IS NOT exactly the same, they added RF wirlesss chip and their processsor chip is new and faster. It was redesigned. You will see improvement in speed. The V1 mini came out over 2yrs ago, it was time for update and they added faster chip. Do not mislead people like customer service folks saying it's the same. It has IMPROVED CHIP for faster speed.


Ummmmmm, yes it is. You're talking about different things. Dan is talking about just the packaging redesign that happened after the Roamio came out for awhile to better match their newer marketing scheme. Product ID A92000 is the same for BOTH packages.

What YOU are talking about is the latest Mini HARDWARE refresh where they added those things and made it faster and with an RF remote. This new one is Product ID A93000.


----------



## Arcady

I've never seen a yellow TiVo Mini box. The boxes I have are orange (older) and green (newer) 92000 v1 Minis. The 93000 v2 Mini still comes in the same green box (with incorrect photos) as the last batch of v1 Minis. 

I looked online for a yellow box, but it seems to be just badly taken photos of the light green packaging.


----------



## lessd

Arcady said:


> I've never seen a yellow TiVo Mini box. The boxes I have are orange (older) and green (newer) 92000 v1 Minis. The 93000 v2 Mini still comes in the same green box (with incorrect photos) as the last batch of v1 Minis.
> 
> I looked online for a yellow box, but it seems to be just badly taken photos of the light green packaging.


I have Minis from both boxes and there are the same except for the retail box, the A9300 is another model that had the RF remote and faster hardware, I don't own that one.


----------



## HarperVision

Arcady said:


> I've never seen a yellow TiVo Mini box. The boxes I have are orange (older) and green (newer) 92000 v1 Minis. The 93000 v2 Mini still comes in the same green box (with incorrect photos) as the last batch of v1 Minis. I looked online for a yellow box, but it seems to be just badly taken photos of the light green packaging.


Yes, I think Dan meant the light green one. It does have a yellowish tint to it.


----------



## 2001brg149

Is lifetime service still included with the a92000 Mini? I can't reach anyone at Tivo to ask.


----------



## HarperVision

2001brg149 said:


> Is lifetime service still included with the a92000 Mini? I can't reach anyone at Tivo to ask.


Should be. Just put the TSN in the activation page at TiVo.com and hit continue and see what it says. It's supposed to be until sometime in May, if not indefinite.


----------



## 2001brg149

Thanks for the reply. I thought lifetime was good until May but wasn't sure. I can't check the TSN because I don't have the Mini. I was about to order one online and thought I'd ask before I ordered it. Thanks again.


----------



## HarperVision

2001brg149 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I thought lifetime was good until May but wasn't sure. I can't check the TSN because I don't have the Mini. I was about to order one online and thought I'd ask before I ordered it. Thanks again.


It says right on the mini page at TiVo.com that it includes lifetime Service through May 4, 2015.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini

"May the Fourth be with you, young padawan!"


----------



## 2001brg149

Thanks Dave, I appreciate your help. I'm going to order the Mini now. Have a good weekend.


----------



## bradleys

I don't really need a new mini at the moment, but I am trying to decide whether or not to buy one before the May 4th deadline. 

They extended the date once - and very well may do it again... But TiVo is sticking to its guns calling this a promotional price.


----------



## HarperVision

bradleys said:


> I don't really need a new mini at the moment, but I am trying to decide whether or not to buy one before the May 4th deadline. They extended the date once - and very well may do it again... But TiVo is sticking to its guns calling this a promotional price.


"These aren't the Minis you're looking for.........move along."

- Obi-Wan TiVobi


----------



## Alf Tanner

Going to cancel service on my minis later today, hopefully will go well and I can re add them back with lifetime service


----------



## hanginghelmet

Is there a way to tell if it has been activated already before trying to activate it? I purchased 2 minis from Ebay that the seller said was brand new and factory sealed but I see today another person that purchased these from that seller said his was refurbished and already activated. I don't want to try and activate these if it's going to screw things up. So is there a way to check before trying the activation process? thanks for everyones help!!!


----------



## krkaufman

bradleys said:


> I don't really need a new mini at the moment, but I am trying to decide whether or not to buy one before the May 4th deadline.
> 
> They extended the date once - and very well may do it again... But TiVo is sticking to its guns calling this a promotional price.


One option... pick-up however many Minis you *might* want from Best Buy a few days before the TiVo promo deadline, activate them before the deadline, and then decide what to do with them _within your return window_* based on whether the promo gets extended.

* re: "your return window" --- Best Buy's return window varies based on membership and status in Best Buy's rewards/loyalty program:Standard : 15 days
Elite: 30 days
Elite Plus: 45 days​


----------



## osu1991

hanginghelmet said:


> Is there a way to tell if it has been activated already before trying to activate it? I purchased 2 minis from Ebay that the seller said was brand new and factory sealed but I see today another person that purchased these from that seller said his was refurbished and already activated. I don't want to try and activate these if it's going to screw things up. So is there a way to check before trying the activation process? thanks for everyones help!!!


That was me. It looked new in the box and had the factory seal, but when I went to activate it online, it kept coming back that it was already activated. When I called Tivo the CSR got the same result and finally came back and told me they would have to manually add it to my account and it could take 3 to 5 days.

Fortunately it only took 3 hours, but then Tivo apparently rebuilt my entire account as I got an email notice and I had to redo my password with a temporary password that was sent and then I had to have my Roamios and other mini's connect to Tivo, as they stopped streaming dvr'd content. It was a mess but everything is working fine now.

Now this afternoon, I got a message from the seller. If anyone can translate the gibberish.

*tao muo^n' dit. ca? don`g ho. nha` may`*

I would probably avoid that seller. I was surprised with the number sold, no one else had posted any feedback yet. They shipped from FWN Fullfilment Center in Ft Worth, same as everything else I bought directly from Tivo. Maybe I was the first one to get one being that close to the shipping center.


----------



## krkaufman

osu1991 said:


> Now this afternoon, I got a message from the seller. If anyone can translate the gibberish.
> 
> *tao muo^n' dit. ca? don`g ho. nha` may`*


Study up...? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110638


----------



## hanginghelmet

OSU can you private message me the name of the seller you bought from?


----------



## chiguy50

osu1991 said:


> Now this afternoon, I got a message from the seller. If anyone can translate the gibberish.
> 
> *tao muo^n' dit. ca? don`g ho. nha` may`*


Based on the morphology, I would say that could be a garbled transliteration of Vietnamese. But I don't speak it, and Google was unable to offer a usable translation.

I would go back at the seller and ask for a better response.


----------



## mae

osu1991 said:


> I would probably avoid that seller. I was surprised with the number sold, no one else had posted any feedback yet. They shipped from FWN Fullfilment Center in Ft Worth, same as everything else I bought directly from Tivo. Maybe I was the first one to get one being that close to the shipping center.


As I just posted on the BB mini thread, I ordered from the other seller for $5 more than this one. They came today, factory sealed and activated without issues.


----------



## adamyork

Hi,

I'm a former TiVo user (Series 1 and 2) who will be returning to the fold in June when I move (switching from DTV to Comcast). I'm planning to go with a Roamio Plus and one Mini for our second TV. My question is how to take advantage of the current free lifetime service on the Mini. I won't have cable service at the new place until early June, but can I just buy the Mini now, from TiVo and it will be activated in the box with lifetime service (without further action on my part)? Or do I need to buy both the Mini and the Roamio now, and activate them both prior to May 4th?

Thanks,
-Adam


----------



## fcfc2

adamyork said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a former TiVo user (Series 1 and 2) who will be returning to the fold in June when I move (switching from DTV to Comcast). I'm planning to go with a Roamio Plus and one Mini for our second TV. My question is how to take advantage of the current free lifetime service on the Mini. I won't have cable service at the new place until early June, but can I just buy the Mini now, from TiVo and it will be activated in the box with lifetime service (without further action on my part)? Or do I need to buy both the Mini and the Roamio now, and activate them both prior to May 4th?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Adam


Hi,
Tivo is being closed mouthed about the promotional price on the Minis. Right now the supposed deadline is May 4th. If I were you, considering the plan to start service about a month after that deadline, I would just go ahead and purchase the Roamio now from wherever you get the best price and just shop around for a mini and activate both right away. The mini's are cheaper from sources other than Tivo. Tivo may extend the lifetime mini promo again or indefinitely, but if they drop it, you will be kicking yourself and paying atleast $100 or more for the same unit. Why risk it for a bit over a month? Good luck


----------



## krkaufman

adamyork said:


> My question is how to take advantage of the current free lifetime service on the Mini. ... can I just buy the Mini now, from TiVo and it will be activated in the box with lifetime service (without further action on my part)?


If you buy it from TiVo, yes, they activate it at the time of purchase (or shipping), so you should be good-to-go on that path.

That said, I would recommend confirming this with a TiVo sales person via phone -- plus, if you order over the phone, you can often get additional accessories added-in at no cost (e.g. a MOCA PoE filter, AV breakout cables). If you can get 'em at no cost, no reason not to include them in the order, just in case.


----------



## Rugged Ron

As expected, Tivo's website has removed the May 4th deadline to receive a Mini for $149 with free lifetime, with $249 as the "normal" price. It now just lists it as $149 with free lifetime.


----------



## krkaufman

Rugged Ron said:


> As expected, Tivo's website has removed the May 4th deadline to receive a Mini for $149 with free lifetime, with $249 as the "normal" price. It now just lists it as $149 with free lifetime.


https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini

Tricky little devils...

(edit: thanks for the info)


----------



## Kash76

I already purchased the last one that I wanted because of this earlier than I needed, oh well. All set


----------



## tarheelbuc

Question, we have had a mini since December 2013 in one of the kids room. I just checked and we are on the monthly 5.99 plan> I called to inquire about free lifetime for this since the new ones come with it and was shot down with either 149.99 for lifetime or buy a new mini for 149.99.

Told the rep that made no sense for long term subs but, she wouldnt budge. Can I DEactivate this mini and re-add it to get the free lifetime or are we just SOL on this one?


----------



## tarheelblue32

tarheelbuc said:


> Question, we have had a mini since December 2013 in one of the kids room. I just checked and we are on the monthly 5.99 plan> I called to inquire about free lifetime for this since the new ones come with it and was shot down with either 149.99 for lifetime or buy a new mini for 149.99.
> 
> Told the rep that made no sense for long term subs but, she wouldnt budge. Can I DEactivate this mini and re-add it to get the free lifetime or are we just SOL on this one?


Yes, you can cancel service and then activate lifetime service on it for free.


----------



## tarheelbuc

Thanks! Time to make another call!


----------



## tarheelbuc

Sheeze, took an act of congress to get it cancelled but, it is..effective the 23rd of this month! Not sure why they cant just pull the plug but, thats the best I could do.

Hopefully, they will extend the promo but, my guess and with my luck, they will not!


----------



## pfiagra

tarheelbuc said:


> Sheeze, took an act of congress to get it cancelled but, it is..effective the 23rd of this month! Not sure why they cant just pull the plug but, thats the best I could do.
> 
> Hopefully, they will extend the promo but, my guess and with my luck, they will not!


The expiration date on the promo has disappeared. The mini now comes with lifetime service. See Rugged Ron's post just a few posts prior.


----------



## bostlaw

tarheelbuc said:


> Sheeze, took an act of congress to get it cancelled but, it is..effective the 23rd of this month! Not sure why they cant just pull the plug but, thats the best I could do.
> 
> Hopefully, they will extend the promo but, my guess and with my luck, they will not!


You've already paid through the 23rd of the month...they're just giving you what you have paid for....When I called to cancel service on one of my minis, they informed me that the former $50 lifetime upgrade for minis beyond the initial commitment period was no longer available...however, they were considering re-insituting the program...so they offered me two months of free service to see if the promotion was revived... I canceled the service anyway...it is effective on the 4th....I have no idea whether the "activate as new device" still works to get free lifetime, but I'll give it a shot...


----------



## CoxInPHX

According to TiVo Support on Twitter, Free Lifetime on the Mini ends tomorrow 05/08/15


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596469665645334528


----------



## tarheelblue32

CoxInPHX said:


> According to TiVo Support on Twitter, Free Lifetime on the Mini ends tomorrow 05/08/15
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596469665645334528


Call me skeptical. I guess we'll find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## krkaufman

bostlaw said:


> I canceled the service anyway...it is effective on the 4th....*I have no idea whether the "activate as new device" still works to get free lifetime, but I'll give it a shot...*


It's the 7th... Did it work!?!

(inquiring minds...)


----------



## ucliker

Is this promotion still running?? I want to buy a tivo mini off ebay?


----------



## ucliker

Well after speaking to TiVO customer service they confirmed that as long as your purchasing a new unactivated tivo mini the promotional price is still honored. But it will not be honored for previously activated Tivo mini's. I purchased a new unopened one from ebay for $80.


----------



## bostlaw

krkaufman said:


> It's the 7th... Did it work!?!
> 
> (inquiring minds...)


Yup...no issues whatsoever....


----------



## dslwizard

I picked up a used Mini version 1 about 25 days ago and had to wait for the previous owners account cycle to finish so it would free up the mini. It just happened 4 days ago and I was able to add it to my account and it says Lifetime service. So I guess it still can be done even with older minis that were previously on someone's account.
:up:


----------



## Dan203

If they actually enforce this, and make it so used units that were once monthly can't get free lifetime but all other units can it's just going to cause confusion and negative PR. They need to just make what they've been doing for the last 8 months permanent.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Dan203 said:


> If they actually enforce this, and make it so used units that were once monthly can't get free lifetime but all other units can it's just going to cause confusion and negative PR.


Which is why I don't think they will actually do that.


----------



## jay_winter

Hope so . . . I have to wait until June 14th for my cancellation to be effective.


----------

